# Mielosc



## jacquesvd

In this week's Przekroj the header of an article reads "Miełość ci wszystko wypacza" and not only can't I understand this word 'miełość' but neither can I find it in any dictionary and when I asked a Polish speaker here, she said such word doens't exist. She knew a song "Miłość ci wszystko wybacza" but whilst that is easily understood, the other sentence remains an enigma. 

Can anybody help?
Thanks


----------



## LilianaB

Hello, Jacquesvd. Definitely miłosc is meant - love. I do not know if this has been purposely deformed for stylistic reasons, or something like that. It is not a mistake, most likely. It is a parody on the phrase Miłosc ci wszysko wybaczy. Love is all forgiving, or forgives everything. here the word miłosc has been deformed, and the word wybacza has been replaced with wypacza, which means corrupts everything. Best.


----------



## BezierCurve

As "Przekroj"'s website is no more available for free, I couldn't have a look at the text. 

From what we have in the title it looks like a "wypaczenie" (distortion) of a well known song's title "Miłość ci wszystko wybaczy" ("Love will forgive you everything"). In this form it could be freely translated as: "Luv will distort you everything" (as it's allegedly blind etc.). Yet another pun of theirs.


----------



## BezierCurve

Sorry, Liliana, I was too late to post it. I guess "Miełość" has some reason for that kind of deformation, probably hidden in the text.


----------



## Thomas1

I guess it may come from this: 
_„Miełość jest prosta, nie zna wyrafinowanych katastrof. Owszem  miełość ci wszystko wypaczy, bo póki czujesz się kochany przez Tę  Jedyną, nadwyżka endorfin zniekształca obraz świata, ale wtedy jedyna  śmierć, o jakiej można myśleć, to chyba tylko wielki rozpuk z nadmiaru  szczęścia”/_ Wojciech Kuczok, fragment wywiadu, Przekrój nr 51-52
http://gebhara.wordpress.com/
So it looks like you're right on the money, Bezier.


----------



## BezierCurve

Thanks for that quotation, Thomas. It is still unclear to me why it is "mie-" though. Might be just a poor mockery of Ordonówna's singing style, might be some other reason... Or no particular reason at all?


----------



## dreamlike

They might have put "e" to "miłość" in addition to using "wypaczy". Simply accentuating how deceptive love might be


----------



## BezierCurve

Yes, I got that too, but was probably looking for too much sense in it.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> They might have put "e" to "miłość" in addition to using "wypaczy". Simply accentuating how deceptive love might be


It seems that ‘miełość’ is an attempt at imitating the Warsaw Dialect (now mostly defunct).


----------



## dreamlike

That's handy to know about, Ben Jamin. I din't realise that. Was it typical for people using Warsaw Dialect to distort words?


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> That's handy to know about, Ben Jamin. I din't realise that. Was it typical for people using Warsaw Dialect to distort words?



It depends on what you call distortion. It was just a local variety of pronunciation, like “nogie, renkie, całe” for “nogę, rękę, całą”. Wikipedia has an article on Warsaw Dialect both in Polish and in English. Besides, I wrote that “it seems to be …”, I am not quite sure if it was actually Warsaw dialect, but I remember to have heard or read about such pronunciation. It may be another dialect, too.


----------



## Thomas1

I would think that the 'ie' pronunciation in _warsiaski _is primarily used with the standard endings '-kę' or '-gę'.


----------

